# Tuning Questions - Using Easton Arrow Tunning and Maintenance Guide



## Another Double (Apr 24, 2009)

I paper tuned my 09 PSE X-Force LD 32" draw today and was surprised how far over to the right the front of the arrow was when NOT drawn compared to where the string is. In reading the Easton Arrow tuning and mantenance guide it says to find the limb centers and center the arrow by centering the rest. I found this center to be way left of where the arrow rest is after paper tuning (rest moved right) and this causes the arrow to be way right also.

I took a picture becuase it is worth a thousand words.









So in the picture you can see the front of the arrow way to the right after paper tuning because the rest is also way right. I had to keep moving the arrow rest to the right to get the tear in the paper to be a clean star. Is this normal? It just seems odd to have the arrow so far over from the limb centers.

Does it even matter that the arrow is way right when not drawn? Does this point to some other issue?

Also to get the arrows sighted in I had to move my sight way right to where 1/4 of my site is covered by the brace. I can't see the entire circle of my sight through my peep sight. Is this normal?

The bow shoots fine @ 20yards with both FP and BH after the tuning. Didn't get to shoot further yet. Maybe tomorrow.


Thanks for any comments.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

No problems dude.
It's not unusual.

If it's shooting well, why ask for more?


----------



## Another Double (Apr 24, 2009)

threetoe, I understand where your coming from for sure about why ask for more. 

I guess I am looking for confirmation that others have similar setups that have more experience than me. Sounds like you have seen it so that makes me feel like i am on the right track. Anyone else?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Another Double said:


> I paper tuned my 09 PSE X-Force LD 32" draw today and was surprised how far over to the right the front of the arrow was when NOT drawn compared to where the string is. In reading the Easton Arrow tuning and mantenance guide it says to find the limb centers and center the arrow by centering the rest. I found this center to be way left of where the arrow rest is after paper tuning (rest moved right) and this causes the arrow to be way right also.
> 
> I took a picture becuase it is worth a thousand words.
> 
> ...




1) what draw weight?
2) what draw length setting on the bow?

3) Brand and model of arrow?
4) what spine rating on the arrow?

5) brand and model of vanes? 
6) length of vanes?

7) screw in field points, so what weight?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a FREE guide that has all kinds of information,
questions and answers from the folks here on AT,
and 150+ pages of pictures.

You might want to take a look.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457


----------



## Another Double (Apr 24, 2009)

1) what draw weight? 55lbs
2) what draw length setting on the bow? 32"

3) Brand and model of arrow? gold tip velocity hunter. Not cut since I need a 32" arrow to clear the rest. BH is about 1.5" past the rest.
4) what spine rating on the arrow? 400

5) brand and model of vanes? Hum, I am not sure but they were on the gold tip arrows when I bough them. I think they are VMAX vanes per the gold tip site.
6) length of vanes? 4"

7) screw in field points, so what weight? FP are 100gn and so are the slick trick BH


Nuts&bolts I will be reading your guide. That has a mess load of info! Thanks for putting that together!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Another Double said:


> 1) what draw weight? 55lbs
> 2) what draw length setting on the bow? 32"
> 
> 3) Brand and model of arrow? gold tip velocity hunter. Not cut since I need a 32" arrow to clear the rest. BH is about 1.5" past the rest.
> ...




*AS I SUSPECTED.
Your arrows are DANGEROUSLY underspined....as in way to flexible.*

*You need to order uncut GoldTip Velocity Hunter 300 spine arrows.*

Even at only 55 lbs of draw weight,
the 32-inches of DRAW LENGTH,
and
the super long 32-inches of carbon tubing....
makes the 400 spine arrow to weak.

*The arrow pointing WAY OFF TO THE RIGHT is
absolutely NOT NORMAL.*

PERIOD.

Your arrows are unsafe.

Please stop using them,
and
purchase some 300 spine Velocity Hunter arrows.

The 100 grain points are fine.
The 4-inch VMAX vanes are fine.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

AFTER you get some 300 spine arrows,
uncut at 32-inches...

goto Chapter 6-2,
and
read up on MODIFIED french tuning.

Very simple to do.


Draw a straight up and down line on a piece of paper.

Pin the paper to a target bag/block where the CENTER of the bag/block is at YOUR collar bone height.

Now,
just step back 36-inches, yes, only 3 feet.

Now,
carefully aim your pin at the vertical line on the piece of paper.

You can also fold a piece of paper in half,
and have the edge VERTICAL.


I took a tiny scrap of duct tape
and split the x-ring on this Vegas Target face.

Fresh Target.
First arrow.

Aimed at the edge of the duct tape, basically the x-ring,
at 3 feet away.





























So,
if you don't get a perfect arrow hole,
where the vertical line or the edge of the paper splits the hole down the center line (12-o'clock and 6-o'clock)..

adjust the sight pins windage a skosh left or right.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

After you have the pins windage (horizontal adjustment) dialed in...

now,
step back to any longer convenient distance,
say 20 yards...

and shoot a group of field point arrows.

When shooting long distance (in this case 20 yards),
move the ARROW REST left or right,
to get the group of arrows CENTERED around the bullseye.

Simple as that.

When the arrow rest is adjusted to get your ARROWS
centered around the bullseye...

go back to the vertical line on the piece of paper,
and shoot a single arrow at 3 feet away,
and fine tune the sight pins windage setting (tiny adjustments left or right)
to get that perfect arrow hole,
where the vertical line splits the arrow hole.


Then,
one more time,
at the convenient longer range distance (say 20 yards)
and fire a group of arrows
and fine tune the arrow rest horizontal position (centershot).

Get the group of arrows CENTERED around the bullseye,
when shooting long range.


*LONG DISTANCE...adjust the arrow rest...(not the sight pin)...arrow rest horizontal adjustment.

Shooting at only 3 feet away at a vertical line....adjust the sight pin (horizontal adjustment).*


----------



## Another Double (Apr 24, 2009)

Nuts&bolts,
I appeciate your information and replies. I just purchased these 400 spine arrows using the chart on goldtip.com. I simply looked at the chard and found 32", 55lbs and it said 3 for 50-55 and 3/4 for 55-60. I purchased 3 which is a 400 spine arrow. Where did I go wrong here?

300 spine arrows are called out @ 65-70lbs. Why do you think I should jump so far up the chart?

From Goldtip.com arrow university:








Thanks again!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Another Double said:


> Nuts&bolts,
> I appeciate your information and replies. I just purchased these 400 spine arrows using the chart on goldtip.com. I simply looked at the chard and found 32", 55lbs and it said 3 for 50-55 and 3/4 for 55-60. I purchased 3 which is a 400 spine arrow. Where did I go wrong here?
> 
> 300 spine arrows are called out @ 65-70lbs. Why do you think I should jump so far up the chart?
> ...


The charts only ask for draw weight
and ask for length of arrow.

So,
let's say we are shopping for tires.

Do you have a 4 cylinder car or 
do you have a 6 cylinder car or 
do you have an 8 cylinder car?

Kinda like asking for draw weight.


Then,
do you want a 2 door or a 4 door.

Kinda like asking the length of the arrow.


Only 1 problem.

Based on the length of the arrow,
the chart assumes the draw length of the bow.

MORE draw length, MORE power.


The chart NEVER asks how much horsepower.

We have economy car 4 cylinder motors.
We have turbo charged race motors, with 4 cylinders.

The econo box 4 cylinder motor might be a 1.6 liter 80 hp motor.

The turbocharged race motor, might be stroked and run 800 hp.


So,
YOUR bow is the 2009 PSE X-Force GX LD,
with an IBO speed rating of 334-342 fps.

You have the equivalent of the 800 hp 4 cylinder, turbo-charged, and stroked race motor, ON STEROIDS,
with the afterburners off the F-16 fighter jet.


----------



## Another Double (Apr 24, 2009)

so your saying they don't take into account draw length? Since my draw is 32" there is more energy so the arrow is bending more? Am I right on this?

I saw some velocity hunter 300s with 2" HP vanes for $69 shipped. Any reason to go with 4" vs. 2" vanes? I am sure I can find a thread on the difference. From what I have read so far it is preference unless it it windy they 4" has some advantages.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Computer software is available that is MUCH more sophisticated than the arrow charts.

You select the year of your bow.
You select the brand and model of your bow.

You tell the program what draw length setting.
You tell the program what draw weight you have the bow set for.

You select the brand, model and length of vanes.
You select the brand, and model of nock system.

You tell the program what weight your points are.

You select a field point or a glue in target point.


Then,
the program will calculate...

a) trajectory
b) estimated arrow speed at launch
c) estimated speed at any distance downrange
d) calculated front of center balance
e) total estimated arrow weight


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Another Double said:


> so your saying they don't take into account draw length? Since my draw is 32" there is more energy so the arrow is bending more? Am I right on this?
> 
> I saw some velocity hunter 300s with 2" HP vanes for $69 shipped. Any reason to go with 4" vs. 2" vanes? I am sure I can find a thread on the difference. From what I have read so far it is preference unless it it windy they 4" has some advantages.


You have a HUGE draw length,
and
a SUPER powerful, very efficient bow.

So,
the PSE X-Force GX LD is the 800 hp race car motor.

Since you have the bow set at a 32-inch draw length,
this is why you ALSO have twin GE Turbofan turbine jet engines,
strapped in the trunk of your race car, with the F-16 jet engines set on afterburner,
for a supersonic burst.



The 2-inch vanes are usually high profile,
and provide LOTS of steering power,
with less weight...2-inch vanes weigh less than the 4-inch vanes.

The 4-inch vanes tend to be low profile,
so either one
is an excellent choice.


Yes,
because you have such a powerful bow,
and
the 32-inch draw length....

even though the draw weight is "ONLY" 55 lbs,
you are still running TREMENDOUS power into the arrow,
and the arrow must be stiff enough,
to handle this much horsepower.

For archery,
this is called "proper spine", where SPINE means arrow tube stiffness.


----------



## Another Double (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS! THANKS! thanks for running my arrow in your software. That really drives your point home! Where/how do I get that software. It woudl have saved be $140 in arrows.

So I just ordered a doz. Gold Tip Velocity hunters 300gr 2" hp vanes. Should be here Thursday. I still have 1 doz of the 400 in a box plus the doz i just setup Sunday. Oh well. Never though this would be easy or everyone would be doing it.


Dam, I didn't know I had such a kick ass fast bow! Glad to hear it! I can't wait to get these new arrows and get this stuff dialed in!


----------



## Another Double (Apr 24, 2009)

Just found the software you used On Target 2. So dam cool to tweek the numbers! The 300 spine will also cover me for if and when I increase my poundage from 55lbs to 60lbs.

Nuts&bolts, thanks for taking the time to reply to my most! I am stoked have been given a clue. Thanks!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The Easton Tuning Guide is great, but it's a bit dated and incomplete. The more I run into tuning problems, the more I'm amazed at what is not in the ETG.

Start your tuning with the tape on the limbs, but after that use The Nuts & Bolts of Archery.

Also check out this thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1746136

It has a lot of tuning information that you won't find in the ETG.

Allen


----------



## Another Double (Apr 24, 2009)

OK. New 300s arrived. I will glue in the inserts tonight and test tomorrow. :moviecorn


----------



## shanehawkins (Jan 11, 2010)

->-------------->


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Boy..did I ever miss that pitch. 
Never even thought to ask about arrow spine. Just assumed...

You're a lucky man Double, you didn't hurt yourself or those around you.

Never heard of or seen such a massive miss-match in spine to bow. I'm wondering who sold them to you.

Nuts & Bolts is the King!!


----------

